# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2



## yeatzee

So who has pre-ordered it? Only 5 more days until its out ^_^ 

I dont know about you guys but it looks to be an amazing game.


----------



## Katnapper

I ordered it for hubby for his birthday. Don't know anything about it, but he likes the other FPS games.


----------



## yeatzee

Katnapper said:


> I ordered it for hubby for his birthday. Don't know anything about it, but he likes the other FPS games.


very cool! Im sure he will love it if he liked call of duty 4 or similar shooting games.


----------



## sbugir

Pre-ordered and ready to play haha.


----------



## bassist

I'm not buying it due to Infinity Ward ignoring the PC community completely.


----------



## sbugir

Good point bassist. I don't PC game but I can definitely see your standpoint.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Pre-ordered and ready to play haha.


Whats your gamer tag?



bassist said:


> I'm not buying it due to Infinity Ward ignoring the PC community completely.


I heard about that, that sucks pretty badly. &lt;_&lt; 

Im not too happy about them regulating party chat also :angry: 

Now I can't talk to friends on the other team even if they are in party chat, *AND* apparently I cannot talk to friends in my party who are playing a different game/on the dashboard. How gay is that?


----------



## sbugir

Hey, my GT is Lemmiwinks Ownz haha.

I'm so psyched dude, it's gonna be BA, have you seen the multiplayer trailer? When I saw the graphics my jaw dropped.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Getting it the minute it comes out hopefully  

Getting it for the xbox 360, my gamertags Gordon 3man uk


----------



## Morpheus uk

Getting it the minute it comes out hopefully  

Getting it for the xbox 360, my gamertags Gordon 3man uk


----------



## yeatzee

Alright thanks guys I'll add you...

Only two more days


----------



## sbugir

Haha yep, hopefully I can pick it up at midnight, and convince my mother to let me miss school


----------



## Emile.Wilson

bassist said:


> I'm not buying it due to Infinity Ward ignoring the PC community completely.


awww poor baby


----------



## sbugir

After watching the "explosive" trailer over and over, I'm kind of disappointed to be playing in D.C., in my opinion it seems as if it will take away the feel of the first game. However, I'll just have to wait til Tuesday.


----------



## PhilinYuma

bassist said:


> I'm not buying it due to Infinity Ward ignoring the PC community completely.


I think that that is because you live in CA where nobody cheats. In the rest of the country everybody tell their friends where the enemy is on private chat, and that is why it has been disabled. Actually, I haven't seen a lot of excitement about it on the boards. maybe I read 5the wrong ones!


----------



## sbugir

Phil, you crack me up


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Haha yep, hopefully I can pick it up at midnight, and convince my mother to let me miss school


 It worked out perfectly for me.... no school Tuesday or Wednesday :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> It worked out perfectly for me.... no school Tuesday or Wednesday :lol:


Lucky, it's leaning towards a "nein" for me. Disappointing. I'm still allowed to pick it up on midnight  . So I'll be up all night, and doze off at school  .


----------



## Morpheus uk

What i hate is that its coming out tonight over here, and tomorrow ALL of my friends take the same course, the same course where they get Tuesday off &gt;_&lt;


----------



## jere000

Man i can't wait to get this i don't like that they took party chat out tho.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Tactical Nuke....

h34r:


----------



## sbugir

EMP


----------



## Morpheus uk

Gunna youtube that one now, my mums off at the local supermarket now getting me a copy, i had to stay here though &gt;.&lt;

BTW i just thought of a benefit to no dedicated servers, you wont find anymore servers ruled by bratty power crazed kid admins


----------



## sbugir

heh, true that. I'm jealous that you're 8 hours..? ahead


----------



## sbugir

As I whine and pout, watching Morpheus play Modern Warfare 2, I have come to a realization that either American time zones suck, or those who are hours ahead are really lucky. I wish I still lived overseas  . Only 6 more hours... sigh.


----------



## PhilinYuma

lemmiwinks said:


> As I whine and pout, watching Morpheus play Modern Warfare 2, I have come to a realization that either American time zones suck, or those who are hours ahead are really lucky. I wish I still lived overseas  . Only 6 more hours... sigh.


Sometimes living here can be an advantage, though. I have friends in Australia, where it is Tuesday afternoon right now. This means that when it is Sunday there, it is still Saturday here, so they get the NFL scores a day earlier and can send them to me late on Saturday evening. Then I can place my bets and make a fortune. Yay!


----------



## sbugir

...Heh, NFL? Phil, it's all about Australian Rules mate.

Anyway, it's alright, I'll be getting it tomorrow, and will be ditching Calculus to go play! Yay! And then go to a doctor's appointment... how fun. Perhaps I can convince "it" (who really knows what a doctor is :blink: ) to hurry up, so I can play Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## yeatzee

ugh, sadly I couldn't get it at the midnight release so at this point I've got to wait another hour before I can pickup mine... :angry:


----------



## sbugir

I have it, multiplayer is alot different. Sooo many campers. My K/D is at .68 -.-

Hopefully when I learn the maps I can bump that above 1. Graphics are amazing.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> I have it, multiplayer is alot different. Sooo many campers. My K/D is at .68 -.- Hopefully when I learn the maps I can bump that above 1. Graphics are amazing.


I havent run into any yet.... :huh: 

Overall Worth every penny IMO. I haven't played the campaign yet, but the MP is incredible. Somehow they were able to top COD4 which was unmatched.

TBH I would pay $60 just for the MP! And thats coming from someone who has never in his life paid full price for a game (until now).....

my KD is at almost 2.... and the only two guns Ive used after I had the opportunity to use create a class is the M200 intervention and the Kriss.

I love the new acog btw! Finally usable!

The silence on the M200 is ridiculous, lol a .22 with a silencer is louder :lol:


----------



## sbugir

Heh, yeah I'm up to 1.5 now  , I think the blood on the screen is so annoying -.-

Definitely worth every penny just 4 multiplayer.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Heh, yeah I'm up to 1.5 now  , I think the blood on the screen is so annoying -.-Definitely worth every penny just 4 multiplayer.


I had to stop for the day, and catch up on some HW but out of curiosity what level are you? Your favorite weapon?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Im not sure if i like it, the respawns are just completely spasticated, i respawned in front of some shotgun guy point blank 7 times in a row last night, not to mention countless otehrs. Plus the private chat ban is just pointless, plus it makes you look like an a hole in front of your friends.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> I had to stop for the day, and catch up on some HW but out of curiosity what level are you? Your favorite weapon?


Im 16 or 17 (it's been sooo long, it was 8 hours ago -.-), I'm not sure what my favorite weapon is, primarily because last night I started to suck again. After getting up to 1.5 I dropped down to .89 -.-, Kirachi makes me angry w/ the rooftops.

Anyway, I'd probably say for assault rifles it's FAMAS or SCAR, Vector for smg, and the first bolt action sniper rifle.

Morpheus, the spawn do suck... Campaign so far is very strange as well...


----------



## Morpheus uk

Just made my mind up i despise the game so far and wish infinity ward an excruciating death


----------



## yeatzee

Morpheus uk said:


> Im not sure if i like it, the respawns are just completely spasticated, i respawned in front of some shotgun guy point blank 7 times in a row last night, not to mention countless otehrs. Plus the private chat ban is just pointless, plus it makes you look like an a hole in front of your friends.


Yeah that can happen once in a while (only once for me and im level 29). I agree, regulating private chat is the stupidest thing they could have done.... so now I invite my friends to play and just mute everyone on the team but them. Instant private chat  :lol: 



lemmiwinks said:


> Im 16 or 17 (it's been sooo long, it was 8 hours ago -.-), I'm not sure what my favorite weapon is, primarily because last night I started to suck again. After getting up to 1.5 I dropped down to .89 -.-, Kirachi makes me angry w/ the rooftops. Anyway, I'd probably say for assault rifles it's FAMAS or SCAR, Vector for smg, and the first bolt action sniper rifle.
> 
> Morpheus, the spawn do suck... Campaign so far is very strange as well...


see above.

Oh I know, I started trying my new guns and my KD dropped from 2.XX to 1.56ish &lt;_&lt; 

My favorite setup is my *blue tigered* M200 + either heartbeat sensor or silencer + FMJ (with bling perk). Im not a big fan of the thermal scope.

I also love my FAMAS with urban camo and eotech sight.


----------



## sbugir

I love the new camos and heart beat sensor is sick!


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> I love the new camos and heart beat sensor is sick!


I concur


----------



## sbugir

I have stabilized at a 1.2 K/D, and every TDM match I get a positive ratio, hopefully it will rise slowly  . What level are you now? I'm 30. I love the TAR with heartbeat sensor and silencer. There is no recoil


----------



## yeatzee

Im at 34 but im not going to get a chance to play at all today :angry: 

My favorite non-sniper weapon is the FAL and the SCAR-H. FAL + acog/holographic sight (eotech) and SCAR-H + heartbeat sensor +acog.

B) 

(both urban camo)

EDIT: I got my KD back up to 1.90 B) 

I got the AUG H-bar yesterday and my first game with it I got an 18 kill streak! than I got spawned on :angry: After two games using it I got the grip and red dot sight and camouflage for it! Its a nice gun, though I wish it held more ammo as it is a "support gun."


----------



## sbugir

, Ewww SCAR? Nah, it's pretty good, though I love the intervention sooo much!

As soon as I leave school, I'm going to hit up some gaming lol.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> , Ewww SCAR? Nah, it's pretty good, though I love the intervention sooo much! As soon as I leave school, I'm going to hit up some gaming lol.


Why eww? Its a beastly gun!

The M200 intervention is my favorite without a doubt. Only 20 more head shots for red tiger and I got my 300th kill with it today! :mellow: 

Ive been dedicated to the FAL lately which has turned out to be possibly the most fun to use second only to laying in a ghillie and letting the enemy run past for the easy back of the head shot with the silenced M200  

I think im only going to snipe for a day so I have at least one completed gun...(all camo/unlocks)

On another note, For what ever reason I can't add you as a friend...... my gamer tag is the same as my user name here. Add me of you want


----------



## Morpheus uk

Just had my first proper long go on it and got well into it this time round  

It was far better it was like an entirely different game. Dont have a clue what was wrong before but now im getting decent kills and got all my classes sorted, lovin my woodland Tar with red dot ans shotgun


----------



## sbugir

Heh, Morph, a fan of the TAR? Same here. Um, I think I accidentally deleted you mate, or maybe you did  ? Can you send me a FR? Yeatzee I sent you one


----------



## Morpheus uk

Dun  

And ive added you Yeatzee and GG this morning


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Heh, Morph, a fan of the TAR? Same here. Um, I think I accidentally deleted you mate, or maybe you did  ? Can you send me a FR? Yeatzee I sent you one


Joined your game and was about to say hey when you dash boarded lol. After that I decided to play the campaign which I did for the next 4 hours :lol: 



Morpheus uk said:


> Dun  And ive added you Yeatzee and GG this morning


I didn't even notice we were playing together for a while :huh: :lol: I sucked those games because they were sniping maps and I was working on my TAR (not a fan). I love those maps but only if I have my WA2000 out B)  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yeatzee

Gah I have the worst luck! I got a 28 kill steak and didn't have the nuke option selected! Than when I did I got a 24 kill streak.... 1 fricken kill away! SO GAY :angry:


----------



## Morpheus uk

Hardline ftw  

I dont think im ever going to take the nuke off untill i get it


----------



## sbugir

Man, my K/D is down to 1.12. Not a happy camper.


----------



## bassist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItM-C2h1k-c

ROFL

warningz vulgar language and a kid that really needs help ._o


----------



## sbugir

Hahaha I watched it


----------



## yeatzee

Morpheus uk said:


> Hardline ftw  I dont think im ever going to take the nuke off untill i get it


Agreed... lol I WILL GET THE NUKE



lemmiwinks said:


> Man, my K/D is down to 1.12. Not a happy camper.


Mine dropped to 1.82 from 2.03 again &lt;_&lt; 



bassist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItM-C2h1k-cROFL
> 
> warningz vulgar language and a kid that really needs help ._o


######? lol


----------



## PhilinYuma

bassist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItM-C2h1k-cROFL
> 
> warningz vulgar language and a kid that really needs help ._o


LOL! And for those who have wondered why Basement Jaxx has never made it in the U.S. Now you know!


----------



## sbugir

Phil haha &lt;3


----------



## wero626

Best game ever Modern wELFARE!!!! lol did i spell it right...Love that game!!


----------



## sbugir

lol.


----------



## Morpheus uk

bassist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItM-C2h1k-cROFL
> 
> warningz vulgar language and a kid that really needs help ._o


lol is that real?!

LOl

Oh and by the way i think ive fallen in love with the good ol Barret  

Got my killing spree up to 23...

...Then the match ended


----------



## yeatzee

Morpheus uk said:


> lol is that real?!LOl
> 
> Oh and by the way i think ive fallen in love with the good ol Barret
> 
> Got my killing spree up to 23...
> 
> ...Then the match ended


I noticed you got it up to 23.... I think you are the highest out of my friends on XBL. My personal best so far is 28  

Am I the only one that thinks people who are at level 70 already are just plain pathetic? I mean get a life! :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk

Lol thanks, you must of seen my friends list then, one of them is 70 already lol

The thing is a lot of people have been playing it non stop since its release, ive only been able to get on there so far for like 10 hours since i got it on release  

We'll have to start posting pics of our classes soon


----------



## ZoeRipper

I saw a video on youtube of the airport level, it made me want this game like no other. Something about just unloading on everything that moves when you've had a bad day appeals to me :evil:


----------



## sbugir

lol, the airport level was fun


----------



## yeatzee

whats your guys' fastest time on the pit? (the spec op mode were you shoot all those targets that pop up)

My personaly best is 24 seconds... how the heck did the guy that go IW's best get 22.60? thats insane!


----------



## revmdn

I just got this game and Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## sbugir

Nice, I'm gonna be picking up L4d2 and Assassins creed 2 soon.


----------



## yeatzee

Well I got the nuke for the first time. And if that wasn't cool enough, I got the chance to use it on Lemmiwinks :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

yeatzee said:


> Well I got the nuke for the first time. And if that wasn't cool enough, I got the chance to use it on Lemmiwinks :lol:


O.K. guys. I have never seriously played any FPS game, despite the urging of two sons (one of whom was prepared to buy me server time!) and Sunny, the WoW, kid.

My new mobo would take a Radeon 5870 very nicely, and so I would have no trouble with graphics speed.

I will not play any military combat game where I don't stand a chance of being killed or injured. I have zero problem with those who enjoy those games (why not?), but they're not for me.

I have wondered about playing BioShock 2. There is nothing the least realistic about that game, and U gotta admit that those Little Sisters are pretty cute.

I'll have until February to think about it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Morpheus uk

yeatzee said:


> Well I got the nuke for the first time. And if that wasn't cool enough, I got the chance to use it on Lemmiwinks :lol:


I killed lemmi first so im happy lol

Was that before or after i joined your game?


----------



## sbugir

Haha, Yeatzee is a GOD.

By the way Phil, the new big sisters are "cuter"


----------



## revmdn

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. guys. I have never seriously played any FPS game, despite the urging of two sons (one of whom was prepared to buy me server time!) and Sunny, the WoW, kid. My new mobo would take a Radeon 5870 very nicely, and so I would have no trouble with graphics speed.
> 
> I will not play any military combat game where I don't stand a chance of being killed or injured. I have zero problem with those who enjoy those games (why not?), but they're not for me.
> 
> I have wondered about playing BioShock 2. There is nothing the least realistic about that game, and U gotta admit that those Little Sisters are pretty cute.
> 
> I'll have until February to think about it. Any thoughts?


Check out any of the Halo titles, or Gears of War 2 for a Third person game.


----------



## yeatzee

Morpheus uk said:


> I killed lemmi first so im happy lolWas that before or after i joined your game?


It was last night.... you know whenever you join my games Morph im always doing terrible. I swear im not as bad as Im sure you think I am :lol: 



lemmiwinks said:


> Haha, Yeatzee is a GOD.By the way Phil, the new big sisters are "cuter"


Ha, you bet I am! That game I actually used a class I liked, and with the help of that support gun and after killing you and stealing your shotgun I raped :lol:


----------



## sbugir

Haha, when you joined my K/D kinda went down the shitter. Except for TDM, I did well ^.^

Domination is the game to play for Kill streaks, I love it


----------



## sbugir

OMFG so close to the nuke. I get a Chopper Gunner, get 12 kills, then die -.-

I did get to use my EMP  Grr, Ill never get the nuke.

Oh Yeatzee I found my mic, be warned, I sound like a very small child. Plus, the mic is very quiet for some odd reason, most likely broken.


----------



## yeatzee

Story of my life Lemmiwinks  

I probably sound way young to so no worries, :lol:


----------



## yeatzee

Just got an AC-130 by *knifing* only.....


----------



## sbugir

Lol, I got another EMP via magnum  .


----------



## yeatzee

Nice  

I haven't even unlocked the EMP.... i just never found them useful enough to waste a killstreak slot with :mellow:


----------



## sbugir

Really??? It's amazing. The name doesn't show up above your head, people w/ red dots are scrood, uav gone, it's great...


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Really??? It's amazing. The name doesn't show up above your head, people w/ red dots are scrood, uav gone, it's great...


whenever i get emp'd &amp; i have a red dot i do better! for what ever reason i shoot better without the little dot lol


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> whenever i get emp'd &amp; i have a red dot i do better! for what ever reason i shoot better without the little dot lol


Haha, lame.  .

Yeah, lately I've been using chopper gunner and EMP... and the Nuke, which I will never get due to my inability to camp. I have to move in that game and it sucks -.-

Er, what happened to Morph when we played... And you invited me and started a game -.- I couldn't get in lol.


----------



## yeatzee

idk, he joined my game randomly and I didn't even notice (to keen on getting commando pro  ) and than you got on so we were playing for a bit. He left apparently and I got kicked out of the game, so I sent you a game invite as it was searching for a game and apparently it was full? I had to go after that one anyways.


----------



## sbugir

Ahh, it's cool man. Tomorrow we should play lol. Yeah, commander pro is amazing... no falling damage XD


----------



## yeatzee

Im trying to figure out the pro that makes your guy super quiet so they can't hear me walking. Which one is that?


----------



## sbugir

Ninja Pro.


----------



## yeatzee

yeah I figured it out like 5 minutes ago, after i got it :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> yeah I figured it out like 5 minutes ago, after i got it :lol:


Nice Yeatzee, Nice... I love commando Pro...so leet.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Nice Yeatzee, Nice... I love commando Pro...so leet.


ha! Im loving the lightweight and marathon w/ it. Simply run right around everyone and they have no Idea :lol: 

Thats how I've been unlocking ###### for my P90


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> ha! Im loving the lightweight and marathon w/ it. Simply run right around everyone and they have no Idea :lol: Thats how I've been unlocking ###### for my P90


Yeah same, I use the MP5K, UMP, and Vector because of it. I never used the SMGS in MW2 until Commando Pro...


----------



## yeatzee

wow are these dual shotguns overpowered! :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> wow are these dual shotguns overpowered! :lol:


Haha I just got the models as well. Amazing eh? I went 14/0 S&amp;D, I got sooo much XP lol.


----------



## yeatzee

nice!


----------



## sbugir

Yeah, and on top of that like 3 bomb plants and 4 defuses XD


----------



## yeatzee

Well Lemmiwinks finally got the Nuke while we were playing together!

(After careful camping instructions from me of course  lol )

Morpheus its your turn


----------



## sbugir

Heh, yeah, camping instructions. NUB.  . Best of all, I reached lvl 70


----------



## sbugir

lemmiwinks said:


> Heh, yeah, camping instructions. NUB.  . Best of all, I reached lvl 70


Lvl 25, 1st prestige, No LIFE  . Already got the nuke twice this prestige :blink: w/o a harrier strike  . Yeatzee, we have to play Demolition, you get even more kills than in domination! I've gotten 89 in one game    

Oh and I got an AC-130 in S&amp;d, I lol'd


----------



## yeatzee

how the ###### are you so good when Im not playing the game with you? lol


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> how the ###### are you so good when Im not playing the game with you? lol


The FAMAS, I forgot how good it was    

It's how I am w/ friends. On GoW 2, I can go 17/0, yet when I play w/ friends I got only like 6/5 it sucks


----------



## yeatzee

Nice

I just realized you have 10 hours on me for CODMW2! dang dude :lol: 

Oh and demolition is my new favorite game type. I went 30/6 four games in a row  I had my killstreaks set to use the ones I never use that are worthless (counter UAV/stealth bomber (its ok)/etc.) too.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> NiceI just realized you have 10 hours on me for CODMW2! dang dude :lol:
> 
> Oh and demolition is my new favorite game type. I went 30/6 four games in a row  I had my killstreaks set to use the ones I never use that are worthless (counter UAV/stealth bomber (its ok)/etc.) too.


Heh, yeah, I played for like 5 hrs yesterday    

I'm not sure what happened to the other 5  .

But yeah, Demolition is amazing. I've never used counter UAV lol. The stealth bomber is a waste for me.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Heh, yeah, I played for like 5 hrs yesterday    I'm not sure what happened to the other 5  .
> 
> But yeah, Demolition is amazing. I've never used counter UAV lol. The stealth bomber is a waste for me.


im not prestiging for while so have fun being way ahead of me  

The stealth bomber is only kinda good on the open maps. You usually get 2&gt; kills each time which just isn't enough still.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Time out for a sec, guys! If you have time for a girlfriend in addition to raising bugs, school and video games, here is the perfect Xmas gift for her: http://www.amazon.com/Girls-Guide-Dating-G...3029&amp;sr=1-1

Have it sent to your home, though , and read it before giving it to her. There is a chapter in there where the author tells girls how to trap a game geek into getting engaged, so forearmed is forewarned. Enjoy!  

I'm getting a copy for Sunny, who is dating one, but she's pretty geeky herself!


----------



## yeatzee

thats a low blow Phil :lol: 

I personally dont see how someone can be considered a geek for playing video games...... that word always represented something to do with school to me  

Besides this is about the most manly game out there. A geek would be someone playing WoW  :lol:


----------



## sbugir

Ouch Phil...

You speak too much for Sunny  , or maybe yourself?


----------



## sbugir

Yay, mastered my Famas and got "veteranship" for it  

Working on the UMP and FAL...

Too bad I still need to get Blue tiger+ for the FAMAS  I'd love to see how it looks w/ fall


----------



## yeatzee

Nice Lemmiwinks.

I blue tigered my famas and haven't touched it since.... its a great gun as you know lol

I have also been working on the UMP.... I have a class perfectly set up for demolition with it and the dual shotguns


----------



## yeatzee

Gosh we suck Lemmiwinks... :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Gosh we suck Lemmiwinks... :lol:


Yeah, and so does your californian superiority


----------



## yeatzee

hahahaha :lol: 

Your just a sad, pathetic guy from Colorado  

Colorado superiority.... pshhh!!!! :lol:


----------



## sbugir

That's another low blow. Guess who I won't be playing COD with???


----------



## IndyColts

I absolutely love this game. What an ending! Hopefully 'Soap' returns.


----------



## yeatzee

IndyColts said:


> I absolutely love this game. What an ending! Hopefully 'Soap' returns.


What difficulty did you beat it on? You got XBL?

(welcome to the forum btw  )


----------



## IndyColts

yeatzee said:


> What difficulty did you beat it on? You got XBL?(welcome to the forum btw  )


I played on the PC. Playing hardened right now. Almost done. Then...Veteran!


----------



## sbugir

IndyColts said:


> I played on the PC. Playing hardened right now. Almost done. Then...Veteran!


Awww. It is a great game though


----------



## yeatzee

If you have played COD4 on veteran you will be surprised as to how easy this is on veteran. Kind of a bummer IMO


----------



## yeatzee

Oh how I love the tactical knife :lol: 

Have you gotten one yet lemmiwinks?


----------



## sbugir

Of course of course, well before I prestiged hee hee. Oh so nooby, but oh so ownagey.


----------



## idolomantis

Idolo's in yo game  got MW2 today along with mass effect 2 disk edition(the latter for only 12 euros    )

i'm doin' teh campain now, i'm stuck in the hornets nest... bloody heck those enemies are comming from every angle(playing on regular).

it's so awesome..


----------



## sbugir

Good to hear Idolo!


----------



## yeatzee

You got live idolo?


----------



## idolomantis

i'll go online in the holiday. just fnished it on regular.. that was EPIC!!!!


----------



## yeatzee

idolomantis said:


> i'll go online in the holiday. just fnished it on regular.. that was EPIC!!!!


Now on to veteran!! lol

Whats your gamer tag?


----------



## idolomantis

I'm still hesitating.. but most likely "S3Nt1N3l"


----------



## yeatzee

Im in love with hardcore once again  

Its perfect for sniping, which is my favorite thing to do in CODMW2  

(also my KD has gone up because of it  )


----------



## Rick

How good is this game for solo play? Just got a PS3. Not sure how much of online play I would do. I hear too many bad things about it. People cheating, etc.


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> How good is this game for solo play? Just got a PS3. Not sure how much of online play I would do. I hear too many bad things about it. People cheating, etc.


Well there are 4 dificulties,

on recruit and regular the solo play is like 4-5 hours.

on hardened and veteran 5-7 hours.

Short but very realistic and intense.

it is like a good action movie, adrenaline and some "OMG" moments (like the sight of washington on fire).

When you're done with the campaign you still got 'round 20 special ops missions.

These are based on the key battles from modern warfare 1 &amp; 2.

It's alot of fun collecting all 69 stars from doing these missions.

I'd say it's about THE best FPS in existance along with COD4 modern warfare.

And don't worry, infinity ward got rid of most glitches (like the infamous javelin glitch).

On a side note what do you guys think of the M rating?

When i tried to buy this game at a store called 'game mania' the shopkeeper told me that i wasn't allowed to buy it without an adult for approval...

So i got in an arguement with him and i told that i'm used to play mature games.

But he basically told me to piss off and said all game stores got order from the government to extra controll on this.

Angered i went to the free record shop and i just bought it there without any trouble(^yeah^right^)

On my way to yet another game shiop i had to pass the game mania again, so when i passed by the window i "accidentally" showed a part of MW2  

But okay so i started to talk with the shopkeeper keeper from the 3rd game shop i told him what happened and he started to laugh.

He said it was a load of bull.

He explained the M ratings to me. When some guy goes on a shootout on a school they obviously look for something to blame, and when they find a shooter game at his home they are like:

:"a shooter, let's blame it". It turns out, however, that those guys where usually psychos.


----------



## Rick

idolomantis said:


> Well there are 4 dificulties, on recruit and regular the solo play is like 4-5 hours.
> 
> on hardened and veteran 5-7 hours.
> 
> Short but very realistic and intense.
> 
> it is like a good action movie, adrenaline and some "OMG" moments (like the sight of washington on fire).
> 
> When you're done with the campaign you still got 'round 20 special ops missions.
> 
> These are based on the key battles from modern warfare 1 &amp; 2.
> 
> It's alot of fun collecting all 69 stars from doing these missions.
> 
> I'd say it's about THE best FPS in existance.
> 
> And don't worry, infinity ward got rid of most glitches (like the infamous javelin glitch).


That sounds pretty good. Never have played a first person shooter that was realistic. No way to replicate actual combat.


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> That sounds pretty good. Never have played a first person shooter that was realistic. No way to replicate actual combat.


True.. it would suck to play a game where you lose as soon as you catch a bullet tho.

MW2 is as realistic as it gets.

Unlike some other shooters where you can simply stand out in the open and catch 100 bullets without dying.. *ahum* battlefield 2 *ahum*


----------



## Rick

idolomantis said:


> True.. it would suck to play a game where you lose as soon as you catch a bullet tho.MW2 is as realistic as it gets.
> 
> Unlike some other shooters where you can simply stand out in the open and catch 100 bullets without dying.. *ahum* battlefield 2 *ahum*


I was talking about from personal experience.  I have heard many times this is as good as it gets as far as games go. Thanks.


----------



## revmdn

Did you guys here about the clitch/cheat/mod on this, with the unlimited ammo on everything? It may just be for the XBox, though.


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> I was talking about from personal experience.


I know


----------



## sbugir

Rick, if you do want a semi-real shooter, actually a military simulator (as real as it gets, COD MW2 isn't close, it's just fun  ). Look at ARMA or ARMA 2.


----------



## idolomantis

Just not as intense and fun as MW2...


----------



## sbugir

idolomantis said:


> Just not as intense and fun as MW2...


Exactly


----------



## idolomantis

You got any fave weapons yet?

I love the scar-h, AT4, javelin, intervention, SPAS-12, and dual sub machines  

Somehow i don't get along well with the FAMAS.

Too bad the AA-12 isn't that good. but if they made it like it is in real life it wouldn't be very fair tho...


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Rick, if you do want a semi-real shooter, actually a military simulator (as real as it gets, COD MW2 isn't close, it's just fun  ). Look at ARMA or ARMA 2.


Will check those out as well. Thanks.



idolomantis said:


> You got any fave weapons yet?I love the scar-h, AT4, javelin, intervention, SPAS-12, and dual sub machines
> 
> Somehow i don't get along well with the FAMAS.
> 
> Too bad the AA-12 isn't that good. but if they made it like it is in real life it wouldn't be very fair tho...


Javelin is a nice weapon. We put them to great use when I was in the military. The thermals on it are handy. We would use that alone a lot. Hopefully the game gives it justice.


----------



## sbugir

idolomantis said:


> You got any fave weapons yet?I love the scar-h, AT4, javelin, intervention, SPAS-12, and dual sub machines
> 
> Somehow i don't get along well with the FAMAS.
> 
> Too bad the AA-12 isn't that good. but if they made it like it is in real life it wouldn't be very fair tho...


FAMAS, ACR, TAR-21, and Model 1887 are my faves  

I think the AA-12 is great, it's a one shot kill.

And the UMP .45 and Intervention.

You playing live or?


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> Will check those out as well. Thanks.Javelin is a nice weapon. We put them to great use when I was in the military. The thermals on it are handy. We would use that alone a lot. Hopefully the game gives it justice.


You get to use it a few times in the campign, lock on and watch the target being vaporized.

On multiplayer it's usefull when you know some guy is camping around a corner, target the javelin on the floor, and the blast will do the the rest.

It's wonderful if you manage to get it flying into a small room with campers... hehe.



lemmiwinks said:


> FAMAS, ACR, TAR-21, and Model 1887 are my faves  I think the AA-12 is great, it's a one shot kill.
> 
> Yeah.. at point blanc
> 
> And the UMP .45 and Intervention.
> 
> You playing live or?


Hopefully i get live this holiday..


----------



## sbugir

idolomantis said:


> You get to use it a few times in the campign, lock on and watch the target being vaporized.On multiplayer it's usefull when you know some guy is camping around a corner, target the javelin on the floor, and the blast will do the the rest.
> 
> It's wonderful if you manage to get it flying into a small room with campers... hehe.
> 
> Hopefully i get live this holiday..


Haha, well it's a shot gun mate. You can't expect it to kill someone half map.

Oh and you can't target the floor idolo. It actually has to have a thermal target to lock onto, otherwise you'll kill yourself. As a matter of fact, unless glitching (cough Yeatzee and me), you probably can't even shoot it without having enough room and a target.


----------



## idolomantis

lemmiwinks said:


> Haha, well it's a shot gun mate. You can't expect it to kill someone half map.


lol obviously but it seems at has the worst range of all(okay, exept for the ranger) but it's my second fave shotgun anyway.


----------



## yeatzee

revmdn said:


> Did you guys here about the clitch/cheat/mod on this, with the unlimited ammo on everything? It may just be for the XBox, though.


OMG dude those matches were insane!!!! I was like, man im going to go try and play some hardcore headquarters and the first match I joined it was like the whole map was exploding around you. Everyone was running around with noob tubes or RPG's and basically all you had to do was tap the trigger as fast as you can and aim. Its so sketchy! :lol: Especially since at first I had NO IDEA what was going on  

Oh, and after that game i backed out and got another 4 games just like the above all in hardcore headquarters! Dude, the AA12 with this glitch is insane! Holy ######!!! The RPG is even cooler because your whole screen is just pure white from all the smoke :lol: 

Have you heard about the infinite game glitch? Somehow they make it unlimited time and the game just ends when someone gets a nuke. Now that one was insane (9 vs. 9..... you can imagine all the air strikes, helicopters, etc.  )

Oh and Rick, people find a glitch and use it for a couple days, than it gets patched by IW and its all good again. You can always back out of the game if you come across a rare glitch or w/e. I've only seen a few people run the javelin glitch (other than me and Lemmiwinks for the heck of it :lol: ), only 1 infinite game (i've played something like 72 hours of the this game) and 5 of the infinite ammo glitch and only on one of the most unused game types.


----------



## yeatzee

Just thought I'd post my current favorite setups for hardcore TD

M14 EBR (urban camo because it looks cool)- Silencer and acog

Glock 18c - akimbo and extended mags

Bling pro

cold blooded

steady aim pro

This setup is incredible B) 

my other one:

Kriss super v - Silencer and acog

glock 18c - akimbo and silencers

Bling pro

cold blooded

ninja pro

This setup is beast also.....


----------



## revmdn

yeatzee said:


> OMG dude those matches were insane!!!! I was like, man im going to go try and play some hardcore headquarters and the first match I joined it was like the whole map was exploding around you. Everyone was running around with noob tubes or RPG's and basically all you had to do was tap the trigger as fast as you can and aim. Its so sketchy! :lol: Especially since at first I had NO IDEA what was going on  Oh, and after that game i backed out and got another 4 games just like the above all in hardcore headquarters! Dude, the AA12 with this glitch is insane! Holy ######!!! The RPG is even cooler because your whole screen is just pure white from all the smoke :lol:
> 
> Have you heard about the infinite game glitch? Somehow they make it unlimited time and the game just ends when someone gets a nuke. Now that one was insane (9 vs. 9..... you can imagine all the air strikes, helicopters, etc.  )
> 
> Oh and Rick, people find a glitch and use it for a couple days, than it gets patched by IW and its all good again. You can always back out of the game if you come across a rare glitch or w/e. I've only seen a few people run the javelin glitch (other than me and Lemmiwinks for the heck of it :lol: ), only 1 infinite game (i've played something like 72 hours of the this game) and 5 of the infinite ammo glitch and only on one of the most unused game types.


I've only seen the youtube vids of this, but it looks crazy. I haven't had time to play anything lately. Yah, I heard they working on fixing it. I want to try and get in a game like that.


----------



## sbugir

Whats the Kriss...?


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Whats the Kriss...?


Sorry i forgot what COD called it. Its the vector according to MW2.


----------



## sbugir

Oh okay...

Dude, I played one of those unlimited ammo games. The nuke doesn't end the game! Some kid said he got 2. I got 1


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Oh okay...Dude, I played one of those unlimited ammo games. The nuke doesn't end the game! Some kid said he got 2. I got 1


How does that work? thats really weird


----------



## sbugir

IDK. It just happened.


----------



## PhilinYuma

If anyone is interested in a more realistiic combat experience, I might be able to get my hands on some old military weapons. They're perfectly safe of course. The firing pins have been removed, rendering them harmless.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Oh. I forgot to mention that if anyone is interested in giving a demonstration to their gun club, I expect to have a bunch of firing pins from some old military weapons, soon. They are for instructional purposes only, of course.


----------



## yeatzee

I'd say airsofting is about as realistic as it gets IMO.....

That is, "hardcore" airsofting which does not involve your average clear spring rifle from sports chalet.  

Type in "operation irene airsoft" into youtube to get a small idea of what im talking about.

simulation IED's/RPG's etc.

edit: this is probably the first video that shows up in youtube so i'll just post it here for you to lazy to look it up.


----------



## yeatzee

Forgot to add, operation irene is a blackhawk down simulation. It is actually headed by a man who was a part of it and has since started this anual game. I believe it is the second biggest in the United States...


----------



## sbugir

Airsoft :S

Paintball all the way


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Airsoft :SPaintball all the way


I figured you'd say that  

Well airsoft is bigger world wide than paintball, and the guns are 1:1 scale/same or nearly same weight (and aren't florescent colors :lol: ) making them much much more realistic. Also it doesn't cost an arm and a leg  

(ammo is stupidly expensive for paintball)

Edit: forgot to add that airsoft guns quadruple the range of paintball guns, again making it more realistic.


----------



## sbugir

> I figured you\\\'d say that  Well airsoft is bigger world wide than paintball, and the guns are 1:1 scale/same or nearly same weight (and aren't florescent colors :lol: ) making them much much more realistic. Also it doesnt cost an arm and a leg
> 
> (ammo is stupidly expensive for paintball)


Nothing wrong with fluorescent colours  , as for scale, they have p-ball guns based on real guns mate 1-1, heck theres even more customizable options than COD MW2  .

Airsoft isnt bigger world wide either. In terms of an actual sport/tourny/hobby, paintball is on a far greater scope. Now, in terms of 7-year olds owning little lame 200 FPS air-soft rifles, I suppose I can't argue, however to say that airsoft is bigger world wide is way wrong. Now, unless you mean California is the world, I cant argue  :lol:  .

Although come to think of it, 3/4ths of the US Pball teams come from Cali...  

Plus, ammo isn\'t too expensive, $45 for 2000 rounds is cheap, that\\\'ll last you 7 days easy, even if your a sporadic shooter like me  .

Either way they\'re pretty much the same thing... And both very fun.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Nothing wrong with fluorescent colour  , as for scale, they have p-ball guns based on real guns mate. Airsoft isn't bigger world wide either. In terms of an actual sport/tourny/hobby, paintball is on a far greater scope. Now, in terms of 7-year olds owning little lame 200 FPS air-soft rifles, I suppose I can't argue, however to say that airsoft is bigger world wide is way wrong. Now, unless you mean California is the world, I can't argue  :lol:  .
> 
> Although come to think of it, 3/4ths of the US Pball teams come from Cali...
> 
> Plus, ammo isn't too expensive, $45 for 2000 rounds is cheap, that'll last you 7 days easy, even if your a sporadic shooter like me  .


Yeah they get fairly close to 1:1.... until you add the hopper (and thats assuming you have the CO2 tank on your back connected with a wire)  

Flourescent colors....yeah not to bad if you dont want to be *realistic*.

I'll try to find the statistic for ya lemmiwinks, but it is bigger and im 90% percent sure it was basing off of people 18 or older.

And that is pretty expensive considering you can get the very best pack of 5,000 bb's for less than $20 which lasts a heck of a long time.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Yeah they get fairly close to 1:1.... until you add the hopper (and thats assuming you have the CO2 tank on your back connected with a wire)  Flourescent colors....yeah not to bad if you dont want to be *realistic*.
> 
> I'll try to find the statistic for ya lemmiwinks, but it is bigger and im 90% percent sure it was basing off of people 18 or older.
> 
> And that is pretty expensive considering you can get the very best pack of 5,000 bb's for less than $20 which lasts a heck of a long time.


It's definitely not bigger, airsoft that is.

Plus you don't need a hopper, you can have a mag, and who uses CO2??? NUB.  . At least I can shoot something far away as opposed to your little spring  .

I guess that's fair over ammo, that is pretty reasonable. I suppose I get more of a thrill w/ paintball. It's the mask I tell ya


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> It's definitely not bigger, airsoft that is. Plus you don't need a hopper, you can have a mag, and who uses CO2??? NUB.  . At least I can shoot something far away as opposed to your little spring  .
> 
> I guess that's fair over ammo, that is pretty reasonable. I suppose I get more of a thrill w/ paintball. It's the mask I tell ya


Dude it is..... it is crazy huge outside of the U.S. We have just started getting into it here.

Paintball guns with mags are extremely rare...extremely. Likewise they are impractical because they carry such little ammo. Yeah I know CO2 is for nubs, but I never had the money for a nice tank when I played.  

You honestly think you get more range from a paintball gun? Honestly? :huh: 

Believe me, when you play *legitimate* airsoft, it gets the adrenalin going real good


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Dude it is..... it is crazy huge outside of the U.S. We have just started getting into it here. Paintball guns with mags are extremely rare...extremely. Likewise they are impractical because they carry such little ammo. Yeah I know CO2 is for nubs, but I never had the money for a nice tank when I played.
> 
> You honestly think you get more range from a paintball gun? Honestly? :huh:
> 
> Believe me, when you play *legitimate* airsoft, it gets the adrenalin going real good


Dude, either way PBall is still bigger in the world. And your right about the mag, but still, you said they don't look realistic (provided that they're modeled after a real gun  )... They still do even with a hopper on top.

With NO2, I bet I could get more range  and much more consistency in shots. Whats the max range of airsoft? 300 ft?


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Dude, either way PBall is still bigger in the world. And your right about the mag, but still, you said they don't look realistic (provided that they're modeled after a real gun  )... They still do even with a hopper on top. With NO2, I bet I could get more range  and much more consistency in shots. Whats the max range of airsoft? 300 ft?


Im sure its not, but w/e im not going to fight over it :lol: 

And your right those do look more realistic (again minus the wire connecting your gun to its power source  ) but not nearly as realistic as airsoft guns . Oh, I'd love to see a realistic looking PB gun with a hopper... got any pics?  

I severally doubt that. I've searched and searched for one that could match a regular decent airsoft gun (not expensive... under $300 easy) when I was really into paintball. Fact is there isn't one...... period. Paintball guns can't get half the **effective**range or accuracy of an airsoft gun.... they just can't by design.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Im sure its not, but w/e im not going to fight over it :lol: And your right those do look more realistic (again minus the wire connecting your gun to its power source  ) but not nearly as realistic as airsoft guns . Oh, I'd love to see a realistic looking PB gun with a hopper... got any pics?
> 
> I severally doubt that. I've searched and searched for one that could match a regular decent airsoft gun (not expensive... under $300 easy) when I was really into paintball. Fact is there isn't one...... period. Paintball guns can't get half the **effective**range or accuracy of an airsoft gun.... they just can't by design.


Until you show me schematics to prove that design and accuracy of paintball are below that of airsoft, I Can't believe it  .

The typical airsoft won't shoot farther than a paintball gun. Maybe one of those electric ones, but as for spring, there is no way mate. As for accuracy, you are right, airsoft is far more accurate.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Until you show me schematics to prove that design and accuracy of paintball are below that of airsoft, I Can't believe it  .The typical airsoft won't shoot farther than a paintball gun. Maybe one of those electric ones, but as for spring, there is no way mate. As for accuracy, you are right, airsoft is far more accurate.


See you know very little about airsoft. Check the video I posted... do those look like your average spring gun from Big 5? Spring guns, Im assuming you know of, are low cost military assualt rifle types that you must c-o-c-k (stupid word censor :lol: ) after each shot to load another? Your absolutely right, those suck majorly. Those are not the type of airsoft guns we are discussing.

Electric guns consist of easily 90% of the airsoft market (known as AEG's), and the only spring guns of high quality (brand name is all im talking about here. Tokyo marui, Classic army, G&amp;P, VFC, etc.) are sniper rifles. As expected a decent sniper rifle airsoft gun can outrange any AEG by quite a bit (im not talking expensive necessarily either, the *JG bar10* is an extremely common low priced sniper rifle that is ~$100 and shoots quite remarkably right out of the box and can be upgraded as you see fit). I dont have any schematics on hand, but I do know quite a bit on how they work. The thing airsoft guns have going for them is:

Much lighter and smaller projectiles

Hopup

Naturally the heavier larger paintballs fly with an arc whereas the lighter airsoft bb's can have their arc controlled with the use of the hopup mechanism. This enables much more range and much much more consistent results.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> See you know very little about airsoft, clearly. Check the video I posted... do those look like your average spring gun from Big 5? Spring guns, Im assuming you know of, are low cost military assualt rifle types that you must c-o-c-k (stupid word censor :lol: ) after each shot to load another? Your absolutely right, those suck majorly. Those are not the type of airsoft guns we are discussing.Electric guns consist of easily 90% of the airsoft market (known as AEG's), and the only spring guns of high quality (brand name is all im talking about here. Tokyo marui, Classic army, G&amp;P, VFC, etc.) are sniper rifles. As expected a decent sniper rifle airsoft gun can outrange any AEG by quite a bit (im not talking expensive necessarily either, the *JG bar10* is an extremely common low priced sniper rifle that is ~$100 and shoots quite remarkably right out of the box and can be upgraded as you see fit). I dont have any schematics on hand, but I do know quite a bit on how they work. The thing airsoft guns have going for them is:
> 
> Much lighter and smaller projectiles
> 
> Hopup
> 
> Naturally the heavier paintballs fly with an arc whereas the lighter airsoft bb's can have their arc controlled with the use of the hopup mechanism. This enables much more range and much much more consistent results.


Mate, you don't have to tell me I know very little, I don't know much at all about airsoft.

It's your audacity to say that paintball isn't that realistic... well lets see how it is:

-Hurts more.

-initially has more force than airsoft therefore resulting in more momentum which means more pain. (I'm assuming your taking physics, F=MA, M=KgV)

-I can't say, in terms of caliber, but I would say that a paintball is more realistic in terms of weight.

Your basing realism on aesthetics.

As for lighter? If you mean the gun itself, I would say your wrong, but I haven't held many airsoft rifles. Typically paintball guns are light (4lbs&lt, it's the CO2/NO2/CA/XE that makes the gun heavy.

Now, lets see how airsoft is REAL other than aesthetics:

-Higher velocities

-Less trajectory arc (however this can be easily fixed via a flatline - that is for paintball)

-More accurate

-I guess more range now that you've *explained* it

Now in terms of gameplay:

PBall

-Sporadic fast-paced action

-Painful if shooting 400 fps (the standard here)

-You get to look like a gay motocross fag  

Airsoft

-Tactical gameplay

-Ends quickly (because of the accuracy of the weapons compared to Pball)

-You get to look like an army jock

Personally only masochists should play paintball.

Come to think of it, spending dough on a good paintball gun is far cheaper than to purchase a good airsoft rifle...

And if you are right about Airsoft being on a wider scope, PaintBall is still greater in terms of a sports-tournament based, RECOGNIZED, game.

It's just a typical feud, we totally just hijacked this from COD MW2  .


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Mate, you don't have to tell me I know very little, I don't know much at all about airsoft.It's your audacity to say that paintball isn't that realistic... well lets see how it is:
> 
> -Hurts more. thats easily debatable..... Having played paintball for years and the same for airsoft I'd say they can both hurt like ######  :lol:
> 
> -initially has more force than airsoft therefore resulting in more momentum which means more pain. (I'm assuming your taking physics, F=MA, M=KgV) actually Im not yet, which is kind of odd. Your right that the paintball hits harder if thats what your saying.... its got a much larger surface area than bb's
> 
> -I can't say, in terms of caliber, but I would say that a paintball is more realistic in terms of weight. not quite sure what your saying here..... what does caliber have to do with weight?
> 
> Your basing realism on aesthetics. Im basing it off of the guns aesthetics yes, but also how they shoot. Airsoft guns like I said shoot farther more accurately meaning more realistic
> 
> As for lighter? If you mean the gun itself, I would say your wrong, but I haven't held many airsoft rifles. Typically paintball guns are light, it's the CO2/NO2/CA/XE that makes the gun heavy. I was refering to the projectiles. They are not as heavy obviously. *But*, airsoft guns are nearly at the same weight as the guns they portray. Paintball guns are not from my experience.
> 
> Now, lets see how airsoft is REAL other than aesthetics:
> 
> -Higher velocities yup they can be upgraded to very high fps
> 
> -Less trajectory arc (however this can be easily fixed via a flatline - that is for paintball) doesnt even compare to airsoft hopup
> 
> -More accurate much more
> 
> -I guess more range now that you've *explained* it Im sorry I've had a long day at school.... get on live and i'll explain it better lol. I have a hard time putting my thoughts down in writing.
> 
> Now in terms of gameplay:
> 
> PBall
> 
> -Sporadic fast-paced action bingo, though if thats your thing look up CQB games. They are played indoor usually and are very fast paced.
> 
> -Painful if shooting 400 fps (the standard here) fairly unsafe.... unless minimum engagement distances are required
> 
> -You get to look like a gay motocross fag  :lol:
> 
> Airsoft
> 
> -Tactical gameplay again much more realistic (airsoft is used for military simulation and police training more often than you'd think... they use systema Ptw's)
> 
> -Ends quickly (because of the accuracy of the weapons compared to Pball) lol, dude there are so many different game types for both airsoft and paintball. Its not like you get shot and your out the rest of the game. Personally, our local group does 3 day (straight) games during the summer where 2 teams have a camp site and must complete various objectives same could be said for paintball because of how small the fields *usually* are.
> 
> -You get to look like an army jock lol :lol:
> 
> Personally only masochists should play paintball.
> 
> Come to think of it, spending dough on a good paintball gun is far cheaper than to purchase a good airsoft rifle... how so?


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> And if you are right about Airsoft being on a wider scope, PaintBall is still greater in terms of a sports-tournament based, RECOGNIZED, game. agreed..... sadly but airsoft is getting there in the U.S. Outside it is much more recognized.It's just a typical feud, we totally just hijacked this from COD MW2  . Pretty much lol. Well no one was really posting so w/e I thought I'd spice it up a bit.  :lol:


----------



## sbugir

lol. Sooo, how's CODMW2?


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> lol. Sooo, how's CODMW2?


You need to be on more...... :lol:


----------



## sbugir

Yeah, after today is done I will be, Calc final XD...


----------



## sbugir

This thread, will be, no no! MUST BE the longest thread in mantidforum history


----------



## yeatzee

Lol :lol: 

CODMW2 is just that amazing..... arguably cooler than Idolo's! (did I just say that allowed?  )


----------



## sbugir

Yeah it is! But not cooler than the Deroplatys dessicata you don't have  .


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah it is! But not cooler than the Deroplatys dessicata you don't have  .


Oh shut up &lt;_&lt; :lol: 

I can't remember do you only have one?


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Oh shut up &lt;_&lt; :lol: I can't remember do you only have one?


No... I would cry if I only had ONE, but I guess that'd still be more than you :lol: .

Calc final is over


----------



## yeatzee

oh yeah u have like 3 right? Well get some babies out of them and lets do some trades


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> oh yeah u have like 3 right? Well get some babies out of them and lets do some trades


Fersure broski.


----------



## yeatzee

I get my Wahlbergii soon  

Hey Im going to be online later today..... we need to play some hardcore headquarters together.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> I get my Wahlbergii soon  Hey Im going to be online later today..... we need to play some hardcore headquarters together.


HQ? No thanks, I hate it.

I'll be on though, hopefully.

As for the Wahlbergii, we WILL trade


----------



## yeatzee

B) 

as for headquarters..... dude just give it a try. I did with demolition and guess what... I loved it


----------



## sbugir

I have, thats how I can say I hate it silly...


----------



## yeatzee

well you could have been refering to the fact tht you have played it on COD4..... as you know the whole game is fairly different than CODMW2.

w/e, im going to play it :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> well you could have been refering to the fact tht you have played it on COD4..... as you know the whole game is fairly different than CODMW2.w/e, im going to play it :lol:


I don't think there is HC Hq on CoD4...?


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> I don't think there is HC Hq on CoD4...?


Oh man.... you are right! That was just a fantasy of mine while CODMW2 was in the making..... my bad  :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Oh man.... you are right! That was just a fantasy of mine while CODMW2 was in the making..... my bad  :lol:


Lol, I wouldn't know, either way I hate Hq, bunch of random grenading BS


----------



## yeatzee

I don't play it traditionally.... I run cold blooded and ninja and silencer and sneek around. Everyone on the other team is so focused on the headquarters its like they practical line up in front of you to be shot :mellow:


----------



## sbugir

Thats great if you want kills, but I do like xp too...

By the way, nice ghost pics in your sig


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Thats great if you want kills, but I do like xp too...By the way, nice ghost pics in your sig


You get way more XP in headquarters from kills in my experience.....

----------------------------------------

You never seen those before?


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> You get way more XP in headquarters from kills in my experience.....----------------------------------------
> 
> You never seen those before?


Maybe now, but in CoD4 it was lame xp.

I've never seen those as a sig... I just noticed the budwing too XD


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Maybe now, but in CoD4 it was lame xp.I've never seen those as a sig... I just noticed the budwing too XD


Oh I just made the sig because I am bored to death  

My personal favorite ghost shot I've ever gotten:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2503/404787...300f15a8f_b.jpg (zoom in)


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Oh I just made the sig because I am bored to death  My personal favorite ghost shot I've ever gotten:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2503/404787...300f15a8f_b.jpg


Very nice...I like how just the mantis is in focus and the background is blurry...how do you get that effect? thats DOF right???

I'm not camera savvy as you know


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Very nice...I like how just the mantis is in focus and the background is blurry...how do you get that effect? thats DOF right???I'm not camera savvy as you know


Yup, the blurry background is called "bokeh" which is caused by shallow Depth of field (DOF).

Now I don't know mantis anatomy all that well but those three blobs in the middle of its head are simple eye's correct? They look like dobs of glue when zoomed in on them lol. I love the ghost's pattern in their eyes.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Yup, the blurry background is called "bokeh" which is caused by shallow Depth of field (DOF).Now I don't know mantis anatomy all that well but those three blobs in the middle of its head are simple eye's correct? They look like a dot of glue when zoomed in on them lol. I love the ghost's pattern in their eyes.


Yeah, i believe they're equivalent to the infamous reptiles "third" eye.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah, i believe they're equivalent to the infamous reptiles "third" eye.


Interesting.... I've never heard of that before. I'll have to look it up


----------



## revmdn

yeatzee said:


> Oh I just made the sig because I am bored to death  My personal favorite ghost shot I've ever gotten:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2503/404787...300f15a8f_b.jpg (zoom in)


Great shot. Was that the one "red eyes" for the calander contest?


----------



## yeatzee

No..... because this shot is in portrait whereas the calender needed landscape sadly


----------



## revmdn

Sick photos.


----------



## yeatzee

Thanks dude.

On a more related note, I hate how long it takes to get extended mags! Im trying to get extended mags + silencer for the UMP which will be PERFECT but its taking forever


----------



## sbugir

Yeah it does, I have it for the scar, famas, UMP, and M16


----------



## yeatzee

Thats impresssive!


----------



## sbugir

lol, I got 3 EMPS in one game last night along with 3 chopper gunners and 4 harriers  . I love ground war domination XD.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> lol, I got 3 EMPS in one game last night along with 3 chopper gunners and 4 harriers  . I love ground war domination XD.


Nice! I've been running a low kill, but high K/D setup lately.

UMP w/ silencer and FMJ

TMP w/ silencer and FMJ (trying to get akimbo)

bling pro

coldblooded

ninja pr

care package

Predator Missile

Emergency air drop

Works like a charm for my current playing style B) 

I'd say my average Kills/Deaths with the above setup has been about 20/4 w/out any decent care packages


----------



## yeatzee

Well I got my KD up from 1.61 to 1.70 so i must be doing something right


----------



## yeatzee

Holy triple post!

Dude whats up!??!? I keep trying to get you to join private chat, send you a message, or have you join a game with me and you never respond! We need to pwn some nubs!


----------



## yeatzee

Holy ###### im pumped right now... I just played a game where I got 76 kills without dying! A legitament match with the AK w/ silencer &amp; FMJ! That game alone brought my KD up .02 points!


----------



## sbugir

Hey dude, sorry I haven't been playing w/ you. My buddy from school just got live...it's a pain. Anyway, Just 5 more EMPS for the emblem  ...I should have gotten it before I prestiged...


----------



## yeatzee

did you not see my above post!!!?!?!?!?!??! :mellow: 

FRICKEN 76 kills and 0 DEATHS! Am I the only one that thinks thats insane?

Edit: Nice dude! that reminds me that I need to change my setup so I can get that emblem.... its possibly my favorite.


----------



## Rick

Got the game. Pretty good. Found it ironic the first mission was in Afghanistan with the guy carrying a M203 because that is what I carried over there. During that mission I had a couple oh ###### moments.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> Got the game. Pretty good. Found it ironic the first mission was in Afghanistan with the guy carrying a M203 because that is what I carried over there. During that mission I had a couple oh ###### moments.


Very cool. Are you enjoying it?


----------



## revmdn

Rick said:


> Got the game. Pretty good. Found it ironic the first mission was in Afghanistan with the guy carrying a M203 because that is what I carried over there. During that mission I had a couple oh ###### moments.


Are you on Xbox live?


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Very cool. Are you enjoying it?


So far. I honestly don't feel it is as good as it was hyped up to be. It is damn good but only seems a little better than other first person shooter games i've played. It is typical COD. I probably expect too much. :lol: 



revmdn said:


> Are you on Xbox live?


It is on PS3. I am not much into the multiplayer stuff. It has been awhile since i've played any games like that but I don't recall it being a good experience. If there is somewhere I can play with others where there is no cheating or other childish BS I would enjoy it.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> So far. I honestly don't feel it is as good as it was hyped up to be. It is damn good but only seems a little better than other first person shooter games i've played. It is typical COD. I probably expect too much. :lol:


Maybe it's a teeny bob thing :lol:  

Since you have a PS3, I'd recommend looking at Killzone 2, supposedly it's PS3's Halo killer, however I can't tell you much. Maybe give it a rent?


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Maybe it's a teeny bob thing :lol:  Since you have a PS3, I'd recommend looking at Killzone 2, supposedly it's PS3's Halo killer, however I can't tell you much. Maybe give it a rent?


Don't know what you mean by tenny bob.

Is there a way to pull up the map? Ony way I have found is to pause the game and look at the small map there. The booklet shows a map on the screen. I also don't see it in the options.


----------



## revmdn

I know PS3 has it''s on multiplay online thing, and it's free. I doubt there's not a million screaming kids though.


----------



## yeatzee

Well I've officially been raping. I have brought my KD up from 1.60 - 1.74 in a few days. Now keep in mind I have over 12,000 kills!!!! This means I have to get a crazy high ratio every game to bring it up as fast as I have. The last games I played yesterday I scored 60-70 kills and only 10-18 deaths.....4 games straight. Now those aren't insane scores, but I got them 4 games in a row. You know its not luck than


----------



## revmdn

yeatzee, are you on xbox or ps3?


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> Don't know what you mean by tenny bob. Is there a way to pull up the map? Ony way I have found is to pause the game and look at the small map there. The booklet shows a map on the screen. I also don't see it in the options.


Not that I know of, typically you just follow the way point.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Well I've officially been raping. I have brought my KD up from 1.60 - 1.74 in a few days. Now keep in mind I have over 12,000 kills!!!! This means I have to get a crazy high ratio every game to bring it up as fast as I have. The last games I played yesterday I scored 60-70 kills and only 10-18 deaths.....4 games straight. Now those aren't insane scores, but I got them 4 games in a row. You know its not luck than


What are you playing???


----------



## yeatzee

revmdn said:


> yeatzee, are you on xbox or ps3?


Xbox 360


lemmiwinks said:


> What are you playing???


Hardcore headquarters. If you go for kills instead of capturing the headquarters you usually get more points and obviously way more kills/less deaths.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Xbox 360Hardcore headquarters. If you go for kills instead of capturing the headquarters you usually get more points and obviously way more kills/less deaths.


UMP 45, Cold blooded? Marathon? Commando?

I'll look into it, I hate HXC... Silencer?


----------



## yeatzee

believe it or not I've been just trying to get extended mags for my favorite assualt rifles. The majority of the games were played with the Tar w/ FMJ and red dot sight. The other half were with the FAL w/ silencer and acog (for raping purposes only/getting red tiger.).  

Just play a couple games w/ me Lemmi and if you dont like it we can go play some regular games (anything but search  )


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> believe it or not I've been just trying to get extended mags for my favorite assualt rifles. The majority of the games were played with the Tar w/ FMJ and red dot sight. The other half were with the FAL w/ silencer and acog (for raping purposes only/getting red tiger.).  Just play a couple games w/ me Lemmi and if you dont like it we can go play some regular games (anything but search  )


Haha, yeah you suck at search  , me, I suck at life  minus search  . I got my models  , did they update it or something? They don't seem as powerful...


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Haha, yeah you suck at search  , me, I suck at life  minus search  . I got my models  , did they update it or something? They don't seem as powerful...


 Im not sure what they updated but they did update something. Im not surprised if they did.... those things were beyond ridiculous.  :lol: 

And your right.... I hate having to wait until the game is over to play again. Its just not fun.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Im not sure what they updated but they did update something. Im not surprised if they did.... those things were beyond ridiculous.  :lol: And your right.... I hate having to wait until the game is over to play again. Its just not fun.


Lol but you get major xp!!!

They updated the modded servers, none of that ###### anymore


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol but you get major xp!!!They updated the modded servers, none of that ###### anymore


Yeah which means nothing to me because im not prestiging for a while.

Ha, dude there were some fun ones though. Just the other day I played one where you ran slightly faster but skid out when you tried to stop running... like as if you were on ice. Its hilarious :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Yeah which means nothing to me because im not prestiging for a while. Ha, dude there were some fun ones though. Just the other day I played one where you ran slightly faster but skid out when you tried to stop running... like as if you were on ice. Its hilarious :lol:


LOL I played 3rd person HC S&amp;D with random killstreaks at 1 kill. It was weird... I hate rust now lol.


----------



## yeatzee

I've always hated rust.... its worse than shipment


----------



## yeatzee

YES! Well I decided to bust out my favorite gun, the intervention, again today. I got it mastered completely (extended mags) including fall camouflage


----------



## Rick

What do I need to know to play the multiplayer online?


----------



## yeatzee

Rick said:


> What do I need to know to play the multiplayer online?


Know that you will be frustrated at first, but once you get used to the maps you should be fine. Find a playing style and stick with it.


----------



## sbugir

I prestiged again... I'm honestly finding CoD boring now. They need new maps already... Maybe I'll play S&amp;D, I love the tactical approach to it.


----------



## yeatzee

Thats because your not playing any games with me!! Its much more fun with someone you can complain to  :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Thats because your not playing any games with me!! Its much more fun with someone you can complain to  :lol:


Wow... I've been playing w/ a few buddies, and we're totally obliterating, sooo many noobs are playing. On the bright side I got the EMP symbol  . 10 didn't give it to me for some reason.


----------



## yeatzee

And I was never invited! :angry: 

Well I got 3 nukes yesterday so im happy


----------



## sbugir

Our connections seem to hate each other lately.

I've decided that the emp and nuke are wastes of killstreaks unless your going for the emblem. I'll never use emps again, 30 was way too many...


----------



## yeatzee

I like them just to end the game because of how long headquarters is. I mean Im never going to beat my 76 kill streak.....

as for the connection... lets try it again. Maybe it was just being retarded


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> I like them just to end the game because of how long headquarters is. I mean Im never going to beat my 76 kill streak.....


Yeah, I bet. I prefer short quick games that give massive XP *cough* search and destroy *cough* Yesterday I got chopper gunner from a care package at lvl 4


----------



## yeatzee

to bad care packages dont count as part of your kill streak &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sbugir

Does it matter though? You only need them to count for emblems really, and some challenges. I mean a chopper gunner on S&amp;D is hilarious XD


----------



## yeatzee

It *did* to me, but not anymore.


----------



## yeatzee

Brought the KD up to 1.80 today, and mastered the Famas, Fn200, Tar 21, UMP45, Intervention, and I know im forgetting one more :lol:


----------



## sbugir

Nice, my new gun is the barrett, all I do is snipe now :S...The pp2000 rapes man.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Nice, my new gun is the barrett, all I do is snipe now :S...The pp2000 rapes man.


Ugh I hate the barrett :blink:


----------



## PhilinYuma

O.K. I have a question for you CoD aficionados. Is there a programming language that you can use to modify your view of the game?

After years of gentle urging, Sunny has started using Lua for WoW. This is a supplementary language (i.e. it needs a host program) implemented as a C++ library. Not very powerful, but free and a good intro to C++. Do you guys have anything like that?

In the "eat yr heart out" category, she got an Asus G72 notebook yesterday for her 16th BD. Check it out!


----------



## Rick

How does the martydom killstreak work? It's supposed to throw a grenade when you die. I push the button when I die but nothing happens.


----------



## sbugir

Of course there is Phil. Provided you're playing on PC, or if you can somehow get your console to read programs on USB with another program (I've been trying to get the Xbox to read my MP4 files -.-, stupid MS only implements WAV, go figure)... Yeatzee and I do not play MW2 on PC. However, modifying view/game/gameplay is easily possible.

BTW Phil, Lua does not need a host program.

It's definitely a standalone language. It's used in the gaming industry ALOT. I believe Far Cry was made w/ it as well as Crysis.

That Asus looks nice and the specs seem great for WoW :lol:


----------



## yeatzee

Rick said:


> How does the martydom killstreak work? It's supposed to throw a grenade when you die. I push the button when I die but nothing happens.


Its a deathstreak meaning you have to die x (4?) amount of times without killing anyone to use it.... I believe it happens for you but than again I've never used it. In COD4 it was a perk so when ever you die you drop a grenade. It pissed a lot of people off, including me, and was forever marked as the Noob perk  

Oh and yeah Phil me and Lemmi play on the almighty Xbox 360 B)  :lol: 

Lemmiwinks lets play some games together, we havent done that in a while. Whenever I join your games and say hi you never respond :mellow:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Its a deathstreak meaning you have to die x (4?) amount of times without killing anyone to use it.... I believe it happens for you but than again I've never used it. In COD4 it was a perk so when ever you die you drop a grenade. It pissed a lot of people off, including me, and was forever marked as the Noob perk  Oh and yeah Phil me and Lemmi play on the almighty Xbox 360 B)  :lol:
> 
> Lemmiwinks lets play some games together, we havent done that in a while. Whenever I join your games and say hi you never respond :mellow:


You join my games...? When?

Rick, you have to die 4 times to use it, and it drops the grenade automatically. Then you only use it once if you get another kill therefore having to get another 4 deaths. Personally I'd rather use painkiller, it's far more nooby and only requires 3 kills.


----------



## PhilinYuma

lemmiwinks said:


> Of course there is Phil. Provided you're playing on PC, or if you can somehow get your console to read programs on USB with another program (I've been trying to get the Xbox to read my MP4 files -.-, stupid MS only implements WAV, go figure)... Yeatzee and I do not play MW2 on PC. However, modifying view/game/gameplay is easily possible.
> 
> BTW Phil, Lua does not need a host program.
> 
> It's definitely a standalone language. It's used in the gaming industry ALOT. I believe Far Cry was made w/ it as well as Crysis.
> 
> That Asus looks nice and the specs seem great for WoW :lol:
> 
> No, not "of course,"  Were it self evident, I would not have asked! And yes, for developers who wish to incorporate it in their game, it is a rather weak "stand alone" language, but once used in something like WoW or Crysis it is embedded. Always! So I take it that you guys are not doing any programming? I suspect that you are in the majority.
> 
> 'Stupid" MS's decision not to implement MPEG 4 involves a number of issues, including licensing fees, just how much of an improvement MP4 is over MP3 and Nero's input, but there are enough "expperts" on the forums, each with his own firmly held opinion, that it is hard to get an accurate story even several years after the event.


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> You join my games...? When?Rick, you have to die 4 times to use it, and it drops the grenade automatically. Then you only use it once if you get another kill therefore having to get another 4 deaths. Personally I'd rather use painkiller, it's far more nooby and only requires 3 kills.


Figured it out last night. Don't really care for it. I couldn't care less about appearing nooby to a bunch of people I don' t know. I will use every advantage I can.


----------



## sbugir

Just thought I would rejuvenate this awesome thread.

I'm so close to 4th prestige


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Just thought I would rejuvenate this awesome thread.I'm so close to 4th prestige


I'm a one star general. Game sucks much of the time. Far too much lag. I hate emptying an entire mag into a guy just so he can kill me with one shot. Killcam shows I never shot at all. &lt;_&lt; 

The other day I was not doing too well in Scrapyard but then I got a decent killstreak. Got a sentry gun and some harriers. Next thing I knew I was in the lead with 1400 pts. All of a sudden my screen when blank and it said there had been a change to my sign on status. ######? I was kicked out.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> I'm a one star general. Game sucks much of the time. Far too much lag. I hate emptying an entire mag into a guy just so he can kill me with one shot. Killcam shows I never shot at all. &lt;_&lt; The other day I was not doing too well in Scrapyard but then I got a decent killstreak. Got a sentry gun and some harriers. Next thing I knew I was in the lead with 1400 pts. All of a sudden my screen when blank and it said there had been a change to my sign on status. ######? I was kicked out.


Ugh, bandwidth issue probably. Or lagswitch. Man, that sucks. I hope you don't think the game itself sucks :S.

You are right though. Alot of the online matches do suck. Especially w/ the recent care package glitch. It makes me ridiculously angry to know people have to get kills via carepackage kill rewards. LAME


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Ugh, bandwidth issue probably. Or lagswitch. Man, that sucks. I hope you don't think the game itself sucks :S.You are right though. Alot of the online matches do suck. Especially w/ the recent care package glitch. It makes me ridiculously angry to know people have to get kills via carepackage kill rewards. LAME


It is a fun game. It can just be frustrating sometimes. I find if I get on in the morning or not at a peak time it is much better. I heard there was an update download to fix the glitch. I am pretty sure mine downloaded it.

Any other first person shooter games out right now that are good?


----------



## yeatzee

Battle field bad company two is coming out in March I believe. Download the demo.... its a lot of fun IMO and I'll probably end up getting it.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Battle field bad company two is coming out in March I believe. Download the demo.... its a lot of fun IMO and I'll probably end up getting it.


I hated the demo, but the graphics are amazing... The mechanics seems to clunky for me. I'll probably buy it anyway though.


----------



## Katnapper

Rick said:


> It is a fun game. It can just be frustrating sometimes. I find if I get on in the morning or not at a peak time it is much better. I heard there was an update download to fix the glitch. I am pretty sure mine downloaded it. Any other first person shooter games out right now that are good?


Hubby's all time favorite is "Day of Defeat." He plays it all of the time (when he's home).


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> It is a fun game. It can just be frustrating sometimes. I find if I get on in the morning or not at a peak time it is much better. I heard there was an update download to fix the glitch. I am pretty sure mine downloaded it. Any other first person shooter games out right now that are good?


As yeatzee pointed out bad company 2 is good ( you can destroy about any structure and tree and such.)

for the Ps3.. depends if you like sci fi or not. if you do you could try Killzone 2.

Otherwise you can go for bad company 1. old but still fun and pretty cheapish.

Otherwise they're are also some other shooter games you might enjoy. But they're not firt person..

Like Metal gear solid 4 and Uncharted 2.

Any other genres you like?


----------



## PhilinYuma

Rick said:


> It is a fun game. It can just be frustrating sometimes. I find if I get on in the morning or not at a peak time it is much better. I heard there was an update download to fix the glitch. I am pretty sure mine downloaded it. Any other first person shooter games out right now that are good?


OMG, Rick, if you are an Xbox 360 fan like the rest of us, are you in luck! Bioshock 2, like its predecessor, is a 1st person shooter and it will be released for our platform on Feb 9th. Pre order it today! Unlike many games in this genre, it embraces True Family Values; Little Sister's eyes will literally light up when she sees you!


----------



## sbugir

PhilinYuma said:


> OMG, Rick, if you are an Xbox 360 fan like the rest of us, are you in luck! Bioshock 2, like its predecessor, is a 1st person shooter and it will be released for our platform on Feb 9th. Pre order it today! Unlike many games in this genre, it embraces True Family Values; Little Sister's eyes will literally light up when she sees you!


HAHA! Phil oh Phil... Have you pre-ordered B) ?


----------



## idolomantis

I love Bioshock  it's kinda creepy tho.


----------



## Rick

PhilinYuma said:


> OMG, Rick, if you are an Xbox 360 fan like the rest of us, are you in luck! Bioshock 2, like its predecessor, is a 1st person shooter and it will be released for our platform on Feb 9th. Pre order it today! Unlike many games in this genre, it embraces True Family Values; Little Sister's eyes will literally light up when she sees you!


Nope. PS3 for me.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> I hated the demo, but the graphics are amazing... The mechanics seems to clunky for me. I'll probably buy it anyway though.


Really? Its different but I wouldn't call it clunky. I suggest adjusting the sensitivity and such to your liking. That helped a lot for me.

As for bioshock... I never quite got into that game. Maybe I'll give it another try.... or just let a friend buy the new game and borrow it.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Rick said:


> Nope. PS3 for me.


Don't despair! I talked with Sunny, and it's also coming out for the PS3 platform. ALSO, ToysRUs has a two figure pack of Little and Big Sister!!


----------



## revmdn

PhilinYuma said:


> Don't despair! I talked with Sunny, and it's also coming out for the PS3 platform. ALSO, ToysRUs has a two figure pack of Little and Big Sister!!


Neca make some nice figures.


----------



## idolomantis

Anyone experienced someone who was invinceble?

I was at a friends house playing it and i pumped 5 point-blanc shotgun shells into someone's face and he didn't even die. No he didn't just respawn.

He killed me instead with a lame knife slash


----------



## Rick

idolomantis said:


> Anyone experienced someone who was invinceble?I was at a friends house playing it and i pumped 5 point-blanc shotgun shells into someone's face and he didn't even die. No he didn't just respawn.
> 
> He killed me instead with a lame knife slash


Happens to me every game. Whole mag into a guy only to have him kill me with one shot. My favorite is the dual shotguns that kills you with one shot every time. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> Happens to me every game. Whole mag into a guy only to have him kill me with one shot. My favorite is the dual shotguns that kills you with one shot every time. &lt;_&lt;


Sounds messed to me :S...


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> Happens to me every game. Whole mag into a guy only to have him kill me with one shot. My favorite is the dual shotguns that kills you with one shot every time. &lt;_&lt;


Annoying ain't it? it happens in about every game :/

 h34r:


----------



## Rick

I was really kicking butt on there last night.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> I was really kicking butt on there last night.


Yeah? I got my ###### handed to me :S... Not a good night. Care package glitch -.-


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah? I got my ###### handed to me :S... Not a good night. Care package glitch -.-


I thought that glitch was fixed?


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> I thought that glitch was fixed?


New ways to do it.


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> New ways to do it.


Figures. I hate cheaters.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> Figures. I hate cheaters.


Yep, I'm hoping if people do it so much it'll get patched quicker :S...


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Yep, I'm hoping if people do it so much it'll get patched quicker :S...


Not sure what you mean. A lot of this stuff people say I have no idea what it means. Not a hard core gamer. However, I have noticed that I have improved.

How do you get an emergency airdrop?


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> Not sure what you mean. A lot of this stuff people say I have no idea what it means. Not a hard core gamer. However, I have noticed that I have improved. How do you get an emergency airdrop?


Well, first you need that killstreak reward unlocked. Then simply get 8 kills in a row, just like you would for the harrier per say.


----------



## Rick

Oh I see. I never noticed it in that list before.


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> Oh I see. I never noticed it in that list before.


It's pretty amazing...Except when people care package glitch w/ it lol.


----------



## sbugir

Well, good news, pretty much all glitches are fixed  .

I prestiged again... 5th FTW  .

@Phil,

How's BioShock 2? Those Big Sisters are pretty cute eh  ? *cry*


----------



## Rick

I am at 69. One more and I can decide whether or not to prestige. Nobody has really explained to me what it means. I have heard that it is something I don't want to do too. Starting to wonder which game to get next. This one is getting old.


----------



## idolomantis

Rick said:


> I am at 69. One more and I can decide whether or not to prestige. Nobody has really explained to me what it means. I have heard that it is something I don't want to do too. Starting to wonder which game to get next. This one is getting old.


Have you considered Battlefield: bad company 2 ? Which is awesome due to the fact that you literaly level any structure.

Been playing it at a friend, Instead of using the doors we'd just blast a hole in the wall right next to it

Lots of fun. :gunsmilie:


----------



## sbugir

Mhm BFBC2 is good, but like CoD and all FPS it will get old quick.

I need an RPG. Humph.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Good news, guys, CoD MW 3 is on the wayhttp://www.theonion.com/video/ultrarealistic-modern-warfare-game-features-awaiti,14382/

Reminds me of my days in the service!


----------



## sbugir

PhilinYuma said:


> Good news, guys, CoD MW 3 is on the wayhttp://www.theonion.com/video/ultrarealistic-modern-warfare-game-features-awaiti,14382/
> 
> Reminds me of my days in the service!


Haha,

Phil, I laughed very hard. Thank-you for making my day.


----------



## Rick

I prestiged. It sucks. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sbugir

Rick said:


> I prestiged. It sucks. &lt;_&lt;


You think so? I actually enjoy it, it adds replay ability. Otherwise I'd be so bored.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> You think so? I actually enjoy it, it adds replay ability. Otherwise I'd be so bored.


Still not board yet....  

Anyone get the new maps? Worth the $15?


----------



## sbugir

I was going to I had 800 MSP left...then I saw it was 1200. I said to myself "F...that"


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> I was going to I had 800 MSP left...then I saw it was 1200. I said to myself "F...that"


yeah I was not expecting it to be so fricken expensive.... $15 for 3 new maps? COME ON!

Im thinking the $15 will go much better towards BFBC2


----------



## Rick

Replay? I have not seen that option.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> yeah I was not expecting it to be so fricken expensive.... $15 for 3 new maps? COME ON!
> 
> Im thinking the $15 will go much better towards BFBC2


It's five maps, but still.

Waste.

You get BFBC2? I'm looking whether to get that or FFX13.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> It's five maps, but still.
> 
> Waste.
> 
> You get BFBC2? I'm looking whether to get that or FFX13.


I dont consider the other two because they are several years old.... all they did was make them look nicer. They are almost 100% the same from COD4.

Im going to get it FOR SURE... just not right this moment. Saving up for a new camera, but me thinks I wont be able to withstand seeing all my friends playing the game on XBL for much longer  

Im assuming FFX13 is final fantasy? Not my type of game to buy for full price..... half price maybe.


----------



## yeatzee

Rick said:


> Replay? I have not seen that option.


I believe Stephen was saying replay-ability i.e. the game doesn't get boring and you can keep playing it and unlocking new stuff etc.


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> I believe Stephen was saying replay-ability i.e. the game doesn't get boring and you can keep playing it and unlocking new stuff etc.


Yeah lol, sorry Rick.

As for the maps, totally, I'll get em eventually...

But FFX3 looks sooo amazing. But since there isn't any multiplayer, it too will be a half price game for me... or maybe a rent.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah lol, sorry Rick.
> 
> As for the maps, totally, I'll get em eventually...
> 
> But FFX3 looks sooo amazing. But since there isn't any multiplayer, it too will be a half price game for me... or maybe a rent.


Maps dont go down in price over time do they?

Yeah its graphics look incredible, but not $60 incredible


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> Maps dont go down in price over time do they?
> 
> Yeah its graphics look incredible, but not $60 incredible


Nope, unless they're halo maps lol  

I would lay $60 for just the graphics... the problem is I need $60 haha  ...

No no, instead I bought Pokemon HeartGold to relive good old nostalgia  

No I'm not lame.


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> Nope, unless they're halo maps lol
> 
> I would lay $60 for just the graphics... the problem is I need $60 haha  ...
> 
> No no, instead I bought Pokemon HeartGold to relive good old nostalgia
> 
> No I'm not lame.


if you say so


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> if you say so


Hey man,

Gold, Silver, Crystal, Red, and Blue were the best...

This is them put together on the DS lol


----------



## PhilinYuma

Never lame, lemmiwinks! I've played FFX13 on PS# (Sunny's copy, natch!) and the graphics are breathtaking! You'll get to be a 21yr old smoking hot girl with strong forearms! I think that it it will be a while before it goes down to half price, but it should be rentable now.

I haven't seen it on XBox, but hear that the PS3 platform is much better. Before each battle, you can choose about five "paradigms". Choose them with care; you can switch to any preloaded paradigm in mid fight, but if you forgot to load a vital one, then it is too late to add it once the fight starts. Also, at the end of each battle, five blue dots appear on the screen. From one to five of those turns to a gold star to show how well you did. I have still no idea of how this system works. Maybe it is time factored.


----------



## sbugir

PhilinYuma said:


> Never lame, lemmiwinks! I've played FFX13 on PS# (Sunny's copy, natch!) and the graphics are breathtaking! You'll get to be a 21yr old smoking hot girl with strong forearms! I think that it it will be a while before it goes down to half price, but it should be rentable now.
> 
> I haven't seen it on XBox, but hear that the PS3 platform is much better. Before each battle, you can choose about five "paradigms". Choose them with care; you can switch to any preloaded paradigm in mid fight, but if you forgot to load a vital one, then it is too late to add it once the fight starts. Also, at the end of each battle, five blue dots appear on the screen. From one to five of those turns to a gold star to show how well you did. I have still no idea of how this system works. Maybe it is time factored.


Yeah it looks wayyy better on the PS3...

but either way, each can be upscaled to 1080p which is what i'll do. I just wish I had a PS3 for it so i could play it on one disc  .


----------

